# In memory of Fok



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

It took me some days before I can post my feeling here about the death of my precious lovely Fok, who passed away in a tragic accident on 18 Feb 2015 noon.

This happened when i was out for work. the matter happened in my apartment, when Fok kind of meowing under the compartment (there was some free space under the sofa, the sofa is like a metal stand covered with leather, sorry for my poor english and description) under my sofa. My husband said he tried to see what happened and see if Fok was trapped by those metal underneath ...and he is a strong man of 230lbs....he lifted up the sofa but accidentally slipped off......and ...the sofa was over Fok, and he is badly injured, and blood everywhere.

I left office immediately after the news and got on a cab...crying crazily....when i reached the clinic Fok was already gone....I saw Fok face is ...in such a pain. He must be painful at that time...I kissed his face and neck I can still feel the warmth. I felt so sad ...I cry everyday....

My hubby was very emotional at the very beginning, because he saw the scene, and caused the accident. I don't want to blame him at the very beginning because I felt he was already feeling bad enough. But the second day I started to show my anger to him...I have no idea why he would think of lifting up sofa recklessly, this is a huge furniture with lots of metal underneath. 

I feel so sad that I can't type any more... There are so much more I want to say howevery...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I am so sorry:'(
What a horrible tragedy to have happened...
I think feeling some anger at your hubby, is normal...
I'm sure it was a terrible accident, hubby may have panicked, and just didn't think through the situation very well at the time...
Fok is now at the Bridge...no more pain ever for him...
(((HUGS))) for you, as you try to deal with all the raw emotions this situation brings....


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Im so so sorry for your loss....

I have always been very aware when my boy was young he also would go under recliners. If you open it with a furball under there oh no...

Prayers for your recovery and for your kitty

Take Care


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so very very sorry. :-(


----------



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you.

I feel very guilty to have Fok living for such a short time.
He was just 7 mths. I adopted him in animal home, thought that I could bring a better future and love to him, now I wonder he would not end up dying like this if he wandered on the street as a stray cat.

My hubby works on shift and I work in normal working hours and we seldom see each other. Fok is my best friend and I treat him as my son. I cared so much about his health. it took a long time for him to accept me and build trust between us .....and when life just getting less rough ..when he started to like me and trust me, he was taken away.

I threw away the sofa , I cant sit on that thing anymore. I put flowers on the accident spot, and lit up candles in the house to memorize him. I started my healing process . I think of being a volunteer for homeless animals and registered in animal care organization, I hope I can give my love to others in need.

but i still feel so sad most of the time. i avoid speaking anything face to face with friends. I didn't spoke in office. tears go down my face whenever i think of my Fok and his death .....


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

how awful! I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Fok.  It is awful to lose a kitty, and it seems so especially hard when they're young. Please remember that you DID give him a better life! You gave him a lot of love, and you spared him from having to worry about finding food and protecting himself. His life was short, but it might have been shorter on the streets - and even if it had been longer, certainly the quality would not have been good, like it was with you. 

One of my kitties passed away almost 3 months ago, and I understand. I still don't feel like speaking very much. 

It is wonderful that you are thinking of volunteering. Perhaps, in time, you will be ready to give a home to another kitty in need. 

When you feel up to it, please feel free to share stories and pictures of Fok. Hugs to you.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry about Fok. What a terrible thing to have happen  You were a wonderful mom to Fok and you did everything you could for him. I know how hard it is to lose a kitty and I
understand you not wanting to talk to anyone right now. Volunteering at an animal shelter would be a great thing for you to do. 

Sending thoughts and prayers to you.

Judy


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh how sad, I really feel for you, to have lost Fok so soon. I know its hard to not be angry with your husband but I am sure he panicked and tried to help Fok out of the original situation and this tragic accident happened. he is I am sure feeling terrible and at the time must have been horrified as well. Fok knew love in his short time with you and cats that do are very lucky. I hope that time and volunteering will help ease the pain and that you can then share your love with another fur baby


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So awful - especially for such a young cat. I hope you are able eventually to look at getting anther feline best friend but don't rush it. He is alright now - look after yourself.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That was a real tragedy for all of you. I am glad you are trying to move on - what else can one do?


----------



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for all your kind words. I can't tell you how much they meant to me...esp in these tough days , these long nights.

Still hurt so much, miss him so so much. I have no idea how I can get rid of the pain.

I talked quite a lot with my husband these days. My husband used to be back home n played on his phone, games like Clash of Clan, without paying much attention to Fok. Time wasted. In fact hubby is just a big boy. hubby said he was regret that he didn't even hug Fok before his death (yes, he didn't even hug Fok ONCE, how can one not wanting to hug this lovely little baby?..I guess my husband was just trying to give Fok a stern father look and feel). I start feeling sorry for my hubby. I still feel angry but at the same time...feeling sorry. He tried so hard to be a strict father..missing so much great fun time with this cute baby.

Fok's funeral will be arranged in the coming sat. I would say a prayer for him with my husband. I think this will be the only and the last thing I can do for my little angel. I hope God can hear my prayer and lead Fok to eternal peace.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

(((HUGS))) and Prayers across the miles for you...
Sharon


----------



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

Missing him...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sigh....I know...there just seems like there's such a hole in our heart, when we lose one...
He was an Adorable little lad!
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Sigh....I know...there just seems like there's such a hole in our heart, when we lose one...
> He was an Adorable little lad!
> (((HUGS)))
> Sharon


Sharon, (((HUGS))) you are so right..such a big big hole in my heart ... everything reminds me of Fok... I always remember the good time he gave me..n his lovely little face....


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a sweet and beautiful little boy he was! I see why you fell in love with him. 

You will always miss him, but in time, you will be able to look at these pictures without crying and remember only the happiness that you brought to each other. It will take time, and it will be so very hard to get there, but there is no hurry. It is so important to allow yourself to grieve, and if the people you know do not understand your grief, you can always come here for support. Hugs to you.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

(((Hugs))) Fok was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

The memorial service was held last Saturday. I saw his face again. I was out of control and it was more sad than i actually thought. I tried to control myself but i just cried so hard. I brought him home that night with his ash. Finally he was home again with me. 

I know I will still feel sad for quite a while but at least it was the closure. and i will stay strong.

I always feel comfortable when I see you guys messages of good comforting words. thank you.


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

so sorry for your loss, luckyfarmer, for you, your husband, for fok. condolences and warmth.


----------

